# Regenbekleidung für Angler von Geoff-Anderson /Angler- und Outdoorbekleidung



## Outega (7. Februar 2007)

_XERA - Die Jacke unter den Regenjacken_






 

Die Xera ist eine _*atmungsaktive, leichte Allround-Jacke*_. Geringes Gewicht und wenig Platzbedarf im Gepäck machen dieses Produkt zu einem verlässlichen Begleiter für ihre Aktivitäten in der Natur.






*
Auch im Set (Jacke und Hose) lieferbar.*
*
Material:*    Pantax System (wasserdicht, winddicht, atmungsaktiv)
*Farben:*   grün, rot
*Größen:*    S-XXXL
*Verfügbarkeit: **Sofort Lieferbar*


*Hier gehts direkt zum Artikel*

*Viel Spaß in der Natur wünscht Euch das Team von*

*GEOFF Anderson Angel-& Outdoorbekleidung *
 Web: www.outega.de


----------

